# Biker/in für Taunus-Touren gesucht



## Focus87 (28. März 2011)

Hallo, ich bin ganz neu hier, also bitte behutsam mit mir umgehen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich bin w/23 und komme aus der Nähe von Oberursel. Ich habe mich hier angemeldet zwecks
Suche nach Biker (m/w), die Lust haben, mit mir an Wochenenden oder abends unter der Woche den Taunus mit dem Bike unsicher zu machen.  
Zur Zeit muss ich mich leider noch als Anfängerin einstufen, bin aber schon schwer am trainieren, um den Anfänger-Titel endlich abwerfen zu können 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Letztes We gab´s eine Tour von Oberursel nach Mainz....ist natürlich kein Vergleich zu den Steigungen bzgl. Taunus, aber hat immerhin schon sehr gut geklappt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Vielleicht findet sich ja hier jemand nettes im Altersbereich bis 35, egal ob m oder w! Treffpunkte könnte man so im Bereich Stierstadt und Hohemark ausmachen. Achso und bitte hundefreundlich. (Die Turbo-Laufmaschine soll natürlich auch ab und zu mitkommen und ist mit Sicherheit keine Balast! ))

Würde mich auf Nachrichten sehr freuen!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## theobviousfaker (28. März 2011)

Hey, 
schau doch mal bei den Afterworkbikern vorbei (im Nachbarthread). Wir sind da immer offen für Einsteiger und jetzt nach der Zeitumstellung wird die Aktivität am Standardtermin (Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr Hohemark) wohl sprunghaft ansteigen  Aber auch am Wochenende sind einige unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (29. März 2011)

hrrhrrr.. ich hätte auch gerne ne Turbolaufmaschine, die mich den Berg hochziehen kann ;-)

Weder Anke, noch Karsten, noch sonstwer hat sich bisher dazu bereit erklärt *weglach*

Spaß beiseite...

Hallo Focus

ich komme aus Steinbach und fahre öfters Richtung Taunus - in letzter Zeit allerdings zu anderen Zeiten, als die oben von Faker empfohlenen AWBler (ne klasse Truppe) und teilweise auch bissl "gemütlicher".

Wenn Du magst meld Dich einfach mal und sag, wann du fahren willst - ich komme allerdings leider erst am Samstag + Sonntag wieder zum fahren im Taunus... 
meine Felge hat gestern ein bissl was abbekommen - habe bei meinem gestrigen Ausritt 2 Schläuche verballert :-(

Dir viel Spaß beim Training!

Grüße
der Chris


----------



## Focus87 (29. März 2011)

@ theobviousfaker : Na das hört sich doch gut an, evtl. schau ich mal bei euch vorbei. Also Treffpunkt  zur Zeit definitiv mittwochs, 18 Uhr (Hohemark)? Wie groß ist die Gruppe denn? Wie gesagt, bin noch Anfänger Noch!  Wenn das für euch keine Balast ist, bin ich gern mal unter der Woche dabei!
Gruß
KE

@wartool: Ja perfekt! Ich bin auch aus Steinbach! Haha, nachher kennen wir uns noch...das wäre ja echt ein Zufall, Steinbach ist kleiner als klein ;-)
Also ich bin noch am überlegen ob Samstag oder Sonntag..... Kann ich Dir spätestens Freitag Bescheid geben? Darfst Dir auch die Turbolaufmaschine bergauf an den Lenker binden 
Gruß
KE


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. März 2011)

Ja, Mittwoch 18 Uhr fährt fast immer jemand, aber besser vorher nochmal in den Thread schauen (wird immer angekündigt). Gruppe so von 2-6 schätze ich mal, aber ich war selbst schon zu lang nicht mehr Mittwochs dabei. Hast du Licht fürs Bike? Ich glaube man kann das zur Zeit immer noch gebrauchen gegen Ende der Tour. In wenigen Wochen brauch man dann definitiv kein Licht mehr.
Anfänger warn wir alle Mal und das haben wir auch nicht vergessen


----------



## coyote471 (29. März 2011)

Hallo an euch: Fokus, theobviousfaker und wartool!

Wenn Ihr mal auch am kommenden Sonntag im Taunus fahren wollt, bin ich gern dabei! Ich bin neu hier und will einfach Moutainbike mit netten Leuten fahren. Ich bin 30 Jahre alt, habe soweit nicht viel trainiert aber fahre täglich rad. Ich soll relativ fit sein. Ich kenne auch nicht richtig den Taunus, ich war erst einmal im Feldberg. Wenn jemand sich gut auskennt, wäre es super! Wenn keiner sich kennt, können wir gern den Taunus zusammen entdecken! 




Focus87 schrieb:


> @ theobviousfaker : Na das hört sich doch gut an, evtl. schau ich mal bei euch vorbei. Also Treffpunkt  zur Zeit definitiv mittwochs, 18 Uhr (Hohemark)? Wie groß ist die Gruppe denn? Wie gesagt, bin noch Anfänger Noch!  Wenn das für euch keine Balast ist, bin ich gern mal unter der Woche dabei!
> Gruß
> KE
> 
> ...


----------



## wartool (30. März 2011)

Hallo Coyote

ich habe mit Focus noch keine feste uhrzeit ausgemacht. Welcher Treffpunkt würde Dir denn liegen? Hohemark? Franzoseneck? Schlag halt was vor! Ich kontaktiere Dich dann, sobald ich ne Uhrzeit habe.

Gruß
der Chris


----------



## coyote471 (30. März 2011)

Hi Chris, 
meine geographische Kenntisse sind nicht so gut...:S Franzoseneck? Vom namem schon gehört aber wo liegt das denn? Bei Hohemark? Ich komme aus Frankfurt dann wäre mir ein Treffpunkt am Oberursel-Hohemark U-Bahn Haltestelle am liebsten. 
Fokus hat mir gesagt, dass ihr anscheinend aus Steinbach kommen. Mit der S-Bahn ist es mir auch kein Problem hinzufahren, wenn es sich lohnt, von Steinbach abzufahren. 
Wenn ihr euch für Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt entschieden habt, gebt mir einfach Bescheid!

Dir noch einen schönen Tag!

Stéphane


----------



## wartool (30. März 2011)

Ok.. dann würde ich die hohemark als Treffpunkt vorschlagen!
Schau bitte nach, wann am Sonntag die U-Bahn, mit der Du anreisen würdest dort ankommen würde... Ankuft so zwischen 11 und 14Uhr... dann suche ich mir ne passende zeit raus


----------



## DerTitan (30. März 2011)

.


----------



## DerTitan (30. März 2011)

och das passt mir zeitlich ganz gut in meinen plan, da ich samstag nicht kann. Schliesse mich mal dreist an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (30. März 2011)

mööp.. sei mir nitt bös... ich wollte in aller Ruhe ne langsame Runde in ner kleinen Gruppe drehen...langsam werden wir zu ner Horde ;-P

vielleicht magst Du dann mit den beiden fahren und ihnen den Taunus bissl zeigen?

Dann drehe ich alleine ne Runde....


----------



## coyote471 (30. März 2011)

Hi Chris, 
Ankunft am Hohemark Haltestelle ist um 10:59 und dann alle 30 Minuten. 
Sag mir Bescheid, wenn Ihr euch entschieden habt. Wenn der Treffpunkt geändert sein soll, ist auch ok. Ich werde dann mit dem Auto kommen und habe ein Navi. 
Bis dann!
Stéphane


wartool schrieb:


> Ankuft so zwischen 11 und 14Uhr... dann suche ich mir ne passende zeit raus


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. März 2011)

moin chris... stell dir mal vor... bin am Sonntag auch im Taunus 
wieder Sonnenaufgangsride ?


----------



## DerTitan (30. März 2011)

ok, wollte mich ja nicht aufdrängen ;-) Mach du Deine gemütliche Taunus-Enführungsrunde, kein Problem


----------



## wartool (30. März 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> moin chris... stell dir mal vor... bin am Sonntag auch im Taunus
> wieder Sonnenaufgangsride ?



hmmm... um ehrlich zu sein überlege ich, ob ich von Sa auf So oben irgendwo pennen soll.... morgens da hochkeulen ist immer so ätzend ;-P

ich werde kurzfristig entscheiden.. wenn das Wetter halbwegs ist.. evtl. schon von Freitag auf Samstag hoch.. mal gugn..



> DerTitan; ok, wollte mich ja nicht aufdrängen ;-) Mach du Deine gemütliche Taunus-Enführungsrunde, kein Problem



naja mit Aufdrängen hat das nix zu tun.. ich wäre wie gesagt nicht böse drum, wenn Du die beiden führen würdest... da ich aber weder "Leistungs, noch Fahrtechnikniveau" der beiden kenne... würde ich eine möglichst kleine Gruppe vorziehen. - ich hoffe, Du nimmst mir das nicht krumm...



> coyote471
> 
> Ankunft am Hohemark Haltestelle ist um 10:59 und dann alle 30 Minuten.
> Sag mir Bescheid, wenn Ihr euch entschieden habt.



mach ich doch glatt


----------



## --bikerider-- (30. März 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> hmmm... um ehrlich zu sein überlege ich, ob ich von Sa auf So oben irgendwo pennen soll.... morgens da hochkeulen ist immer so ätzend ;-P
> 
> ich werde kurzfristig entscheiden.. wenn das Wetter halbwegs ist.. evtl. schon von Freitag auf Samstag hoch.. mal gugn..



also ok... em das war jetzt vielmehr ein scherz

man könnte sich aber trotzdem am Sonntag evtl zu nem Stück Kuchen beim Fuchsi treffen  (nat. auch ein Stückchen fahren  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (30. März 2011)

wie jetzt? Scherz`?  schwächelst Du? *gg*


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. März 2011)

jetzt darf man noch schwächeln...


----------



## sipaq (1. April 2011)

Ich werde Samstag morgen mit einem Kumpel so ab ca. 10 Uhr an der Hohemark starten. Die Tour wird vor allem bergauf sicher etwas ruhiger werden, da ich lange nicht gefahren bin und meine Fitness dementsprechend ausbaufähig ist.

Falls sich ein Taunus-Einsteiger hier aus dem Thread uns anschließen möchte, ist er herzlich willkommen. Wir beißen beide nicht


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. April 2011)

@ chris
also ich starte mim seb um 9:30 bei uns....vllt sieht man sich ja


----------



## wartool (2. April 2011)

joah.. mal gucken - würde mich freuen :-D

wir sind ab ca. 12 unterwegs.. in welche Richtung kann ich noch nicht wirklich sagen.. schaun mer mal, wonach den beiden so ist..

Euch viel Spaß...

ach so.. heute bin ich natürlich auch unterwegs.. habe eben gerade meinen Dämpfer von TF-Tuned zurückbekommen.. läuft wieder Sahne 
War nur leider ein teurer Spaß.. die Luftkammer war defekt und musste ausgetauscht werden :-(


----------



## sigpao (4. April 2011)

Nabend,


 auch ich komme aus Steinbach und würde gerne Abends so ab 1730 1800 noch einmal Richtung Berg starten.
 Allerdings bin ich Alt, Langsam und mein fully und ich wir sind viel zu schwer! 
 Treffen könnte man sich gut am ehemaligen Schwimmbad......  würd mich freuen ..
 Gruß,
 Jens


----------



## wartool (5. April 2011)

servus Jens

alt bin ich nicht.. aber dafür langsam und schwer ;-)

ich habe mom noch ein paar Zeitprobleme wegen der Arbeit.. aber das bessert sich demnächst wieder.. dann würde ich Dir unter der Woche per PN hier im Forum mitteilen, wann und wohin ich fahren mag.. und kannst Dir dann überlegen, ob Du mit möchtest.. ok?

Grüße vom Chris


----------



## sigpao (5. April 2011)

Moin,
  hi Chris, prima Idee  so machen wir das. Ich denke ich werde heut Abend schon mal los wenn das Wetter sich weiter so entwickelt.
  Gruß,
  Jens


----------



## tillykoi (11. April 2011)

Hallo in die Runde!


  .. nachdem ich leider noch auf mein Fahrradlämpchen warten muss , habe ich mich dazu durchgerungen am Freitag auf alle Fälle (15.04) um 15:00 Uhr  (Privileg des Studenten)  eine Tour zu fahren. 



  Mein persönlicher Plan wäre Startpunkt Hohemark & dann ein bisschen durch den Taunus quälen, um sich dann kurz bevor die Sonne verschwindet aufm Altkönig einzufinden. Kleine Belohnung: Sonnenuntergang & dann nicht allzu rasant wieder Richtung Hohemark. 


Wie die sich die Strecke zwischen 15:00 Uhr und Sonnenuntergang gestaltet würde ich spontan entscheiden bzw. auch gerne den ein oder anderen Strecken-Tip  annehmen.


  ALSO WER MITFAHREN WILL & ES ZEITLICH SCHAFFT .. immer gerne! Würde mich freuen 

  Beste Grüße 



ps. kann mir einer verraten, was eine "Turbo-Laufmaschine" ist?? 

pps. poste's auch nochmal im AWB .. wird scheinbar stärker frequentiert


----------



## wartool (12. April 2011)

Moin tillykoi

"Turbo-Laufmaschine" -> hat 4 Beine und bellt wohl ab und an mal...

ob ich am Freitag dabei bin kann ich nur kurzfristig sagen.. wenn ich also um 15:00 nicht an der HM bin... komme ich nichtmehr 
Evtl sieht man sich ja zum Sonnenuntergang auf dem Alten...

viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michahi (12. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich Fahre hin und wieder von Eschborn aus los, und nehme dich gerne mit.
Denkst du bis zur Saalburg packst du es ?


----------



## tillykoi (12. April 2011)

also dann packe ich mal ein paar Hundekuchen für die "Turbo-Laufmaschine" ein ... 

Ob ich 's bis zur Saalburg schaffe, naja ich bin bisher nicht aus Eschborn gestartet & kann nur raten .. aber wenn's nicht deutlich über die 50km geht, sollte es kein Problem sein. 

Ich selbst komme aus Frankfurt & würde vom West-Bahnhof in Richtung Taunus fahren .. nehme eigentlich immer die S5 nach Oberursel. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Lucafabian (12. April 2011)

turobolaufmaschine würd mich auch interessieren, hab auch eine, hab mich aber noch nicht getraut sie mit zu nehmen

habt ihr die die ganze zeit an der leine?


----------



## wartool (12. April 2011)

*STOP*

ich glaube, hier gab ein kleines Missverständnis.. nicht ich habe nen hund, sonder die Madame Focus...

sie nimmt ihn wohl manchmal mit zum biken... ich selbst habe das aber noch nicht erleben dürfen 

Einfach stelle ich es mir nicht vor.. zumindest abseits der WABs dürfte es bissl schwer werden mit Leine....


----------



## tillykoi (12. April 2011)

Das sind trotzdem Fragen, die einer Klärung bedürfen 

Wenn' s ohne Leine & ohne Ärger vom Forstamt oder so geht ???   ..
.. ja dann würde ich meinem Hund auch mal auf eine Tour mitnehmen ...
für den würde ich auch im Schritttempo runterrollen 



  @ wartool: sehr cooles Foto im AWB-Thread 


ps. das ist auch der Grund, warum bei mir ohnehin in jeder Tasche mind. ein Hundekuchen zu finden ist


----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2011)

tillykoi schrieb:


> Das sind trotzdem Fragen, die einer Klärung bedürfen
> 
> Wenn' s ohne Leine & ohne Ärger vom Forstamt oder so geht ???   ..
> .. ja dann würde ich meinem Hund auch mal auf eine Tour mitnehmen ...
> ...




das mit dem hundekuchen kann ich auch...

offiziell darfst halt nicht ohne leine...

ich werd demnächst mal versuchen mit meiner hundedame auf den alten und wieder zurück, mal schauen was sie dazu sagt. wahrscheinlich ist auch schritttempo angesagt, sonst kann se nicht richtig hüten und meckert


----------



## Focus87 (13. April 2011)

Hallo!
 sooo jetzt komm ich auch mal zu Wort bzgl. Turbo-Laufmaschine....
Modell: Husky-Mix
Baujahr: Mai 2007
Geschlecht: weiblich
Gewicht: 30 kg
Einsatzgebiet: Taunus & Umgebung
Bestleistungen: Fuchstanz + Falkenstein stramm und ohne Probleme, jedoch nur aufwärts ;-)
aktueller Stand: trainigsbedürftig besonders was die Abfahrt betrifft! 
;-)

Ganz klar, offiziell darf der Hund natürlich nicht im Wald frei laufen. Ich habe aber noch keine Probleme gehabt. Bin bis jetzt einmal dem Förster begegnet und der ist locker an mir mit dem Auto vorbei gefahren. Wenn Ihr eure Hunde unter Kontrolle habt, ist das doch kein Problem. Freitag hört sich sehr gut an....spricht was dagegen, wenn eine Anfängerin mitfährt?


----------



## tillykoi (13. April 2011)

@ Focus: Nein, es ist absolut ok, wenn Du noch nicht so lange fährst .... für die meisten Biker, ist die Winter- 
bzw. Schlechtwetterpause auch noch nicht lange her .. 

  & ob ich nicht selbst auch noch ein Anfänger bin, kann ich gar nicht 

beurteilen, denn ich fahre fast nur allein .. 

  Also bist am Freitag gern gesehen! Und gerne auch mit Hund, wobei ich meinen noch daheim lassen werde 



Beste Grüße


----------



## tillykoi (13. April 2011)

[FONT="]@Lucafabian: Bin gespannt auf weitere Erfahrungsberichte zum Thema Fahren mit Hund 

Beste Grüße
[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (13. April 2011)

wir sollten mal ein biking with dog day machen...aber erst nach dem urlaub, werd mich am freitag für ne woche verabschieden, wenn ich zurück bin wirds ausprobiert sofern das wetter passt...bei uns im wald klappt es schon sehr gut
bei der länge muß ich noch etwas aufpassen, sie ist baujahr 2009, noch nicht ganz zwei jahre alt


erfahrungsbericht wird anschließend erstellt


----------



## Focus87 (13. April 2011)

Sehr gute Idee, da bin ich dabei bzw. wir sind dabei!

Gib dann Bescheid!

Schöne Grüße


----------



## tillykoi (13. April 2011)

Wir richten es ein!! :d meiner ist noch drei & wird im august 4 ...


----------



## tillykoi (14. April 2011)

Wer mit mÃ¶chte ist herzlich willkommen .. morgen (15.04) starte ich an der Hohemark ...

_*UM 15:00 UHR 
*_ 
wie gesagt, mein persÃ¶nlicher Plan wÃ¤re es dann ein  bisschen durch den Taunus quÃ¤len, um sich dann kurz bevor die Sonne  verschwindet aufâm AltkÃ¶nig einzufinden. Kleine Belohnung:  Sonnenuntergang & dann nicht allzu rasant wieder Richtung Hohemark. 

Hatte an eine Tour im Rahmen von 45km gedacht

Beste GrÃ¼Ãe


  ALSO WER MITFAHREN WILL & ES ZEITLICH SCHAFFT .. immer gerne! WÃ¼rde mich freuen


----------



## tillykoi (14. April 2011)

ps. eventuell ein Licht einpacken


----------



## wartool (15. April 2011)

eventuell sehen wir uns dann auf dem AK... werde allerdings später starten.. deswegen keine gemeinsame Ausfahrt..

Du erkennst mich am überdimensionierten bike ;-)  und eventuell an einer hübschen jungen Dame, die mich vielleicht begleiten wird.

viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tillykoi (15. April 2011)

cool! vllt. bist auf'm Altkönig .. ich fahre ein Scott Genius MC 40 und trage einen grrünen Rucksack & bin hoffentlich bzw. vllt. auch in Begleitung ..

wir können eventuell auch eine Nightbiken-Tour draus machen


----------



## wartool (15. April 2011)

hrrhrrhrr.. 
ich, der sich nicht gerade als größter Hundefreund benennen würde komme gerade aus dem Schmunzeln nichtmehr raus..

Focus, ihr Hund und ich sind gerade aufm Alten gewesen, um dort dann den Kollegen tillykoi zu treffen.

Hochzus gabs ein paar Situationen, bei denen sich mir schon bissl die Haare gesträubt haben... so Dinger, wie Hund rennt vorn anderes Rad, weil Frauchen ruft usw... aber was solls.... Konditionsmässig ist das Tier ein Tier ;-P

Und der Oberkracher war die Abfahrt... das Vieh hat echt überall dicke mitgehalten.. also mit über 30 Knüppeln die Trails runter. Hundi immer bei mir.. lol

Ich glaube, Sie hat da nen Echten Downhill-Husky Mix *gröhl*

Einzigste Bedenken, die ich hatte.. wenn der Hund mir bei dem Tempo direkt vors Rad gehüpft wäre... hätte es beiden sehr weh tun können.. das regt schon zum nachdenken an - hat aber dennoch Spaß gemacht 

Ausserdem ist es gemein, wenn ich mein fast 17 Kilo Radl und meinen dicken Wanzt alleine hochkurbeln muss... und Focus vom Hund unterstützt wird *tztztz* die beiden waren schneller, als ich obern.. (ok.. ist keine Kunst bei mir Schnecke )


----------



## tillykoi (15. April 2011)

Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich mich sehr gut in die hiesige
 Biker-Community aufgenommen fühle!  
  Hab' einen schönen & für mich neuen Singletrail vom Altkönig
herab kennen gelernt ...  
  Wartool Bergauf kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber Du & Dein Bike,
da wird im Laufe des Sommers noch eine Menge Spaß
beim Downhill auf Dich warten! Geiles Teil  
  Wobei mich der Hund - & sie hat mit allen Ehren den Namen
Turbolauf-Maschine verdient 
auch nicht unbeeindruckt gelassen hat!!  Focjdf, du hast 
da eine unfassbar coole Hundedame ! 


  Fahre gerne wieder mit euch! ... & am liebsten bei der 
nächsten Tour schon den UpHill 

  Beste Grüße tillykoi


----------



## --bikerider-- (16. April 2011)

wer is morgen im taunus ?
Hätte Lust...


----------



## wartool (17. April 2011)

verdammt iggi.. hätte ich das früher gelesen.. komme gerade von nem wahren bike-porno zurück.. bin total platt und die halbe Sau aufm Grill wird gerade so reichen für mich ;-P

wie wärs unter der Woche mal mit Sonnenaufgangsriden? Würde dann von da aus auf die Arbeit kurbeln..


----------



## --bikerider-- (17. April 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> verdammt iggi.. hätte ich das früher gelesen.. komme gerade von nem wahren bike-porno zurück.. bin total platt und die halbe Sau aufm Grill wird gerade so reichen für mich ;-P
> 
> wie wärs unter der Woche mal mit Sonnenaufgangsriden? Würde dann von da aus auf die Arbeit kurbeln..



und ich soll dann auch mal von da auf die Arbeit ( Limburg) kurbeln ? 

Hatte auch eine echt geile Tour 
komplette A-könig-Abfahrt ohne Patzer


----------



## tillykoi (20. April 2011)

hat jemand Interesse morgen eine kleine Tour ab Hohemark zu fahren?? 

Beste Grüße


----------



## michahi (21. April 2011)

tillykoi schrieb:


> hat jemand Interesse morgen eine kleine Tour ab Hohemark zu fahren??
> 
> Beste Grüße



Hallo,

ich werde so in 2 Stunden starten, werde aber nicht alzuweit Fahren.


----------



## wartool (21. April 2011)

hey Till 

evtl sieht man sich heute Nachmittag auf dem Alten oder so.. werde den Faker anrufen, wenn ich in der Nähe bin


----------



## tillykoi (21. April 2011)

michahi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich werde so in 2 Stunden starten, werde aber nicht alzuweit Fahren.




... 30 Minuten Vorlauf sind n' bisschen knapp ... da hab ich wohl erpennt 
Dir viel Spaß!  Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

